# How to import Excel via Navicat to MySQL?



## kevincheung (Oct 24, 2006)

I am impressed with a MySQL GUI Management software - Navicat which offers comprehensive features to import/export, backup and synchronization mysql database.

I am trying its import feature to import an excel file, however, it can't let me do that.

who can shed me light?

Navicat website: http://www.navicat.com/mac_detail.html

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't used the software but it says on that page:
Import / Export data up to 4 most popular formats including CSV, TXT, DBF and XML

So you need to save your Excel table as a CSV(comma separated values) file which is in Excel as export or something like that.


----------



## kevincheung (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Captain Code!!

I really appreciate your reply.

I followed your instruction to save the Excel table as a CSV(comma separated values) file and it did work!!

Navicat is a brilliant MySQL management tool with a more "graphical" approach than other MySQL GUI I used before. I use Navicat to manage a couple MySQL servers and navicat is a way of having everything in one place.

I'm going to try its PostgreSQL version. Hope it would perform as good as its MySQL version.


----------

